# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Gettting an error when trying to use the app.xaml to set the Homeview?

## TheUninvited

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89_6BDP3uPw

----------


## Arjay

If you want help, please don't send us to youtube. Instead, zip up a small sample project that repros the issue and post it here directly.

----------


## TheUninvited

> If you want help, please don't send us to youtube. Instead, zip up a small sample project that repros the issue and post it here directly.


I disagree some stuff cannot be explained with words and to me is impossible since my english is not my first language sir. 
I am not trying to gain any subs :P if that's what you are afraid nor still your company  :Wink:  

I am not even active to this forum so ya.


But i fixed the issue.

----------


## Arjay

> I disagree some stuff cannot be explained with words and to me is impossible since my english is not my first language sir. 
> I am not trying to gain any subs :P if that's what you are afraid nor still your company  
> 
> I am not even active to this forum so ya.
> 
> 
> But i fixed the issue.


As a volunteer trying to help, I have little interest in watching a youtube video and guessing what is wrong with your code.

I'm asking for a sample project so I can see your code directly to try to help YOU.

----------

